# Weekly competition 2009-02



## AvGalen (Jan 8, 2009)

For now, all events are the same as last year, but all unofficial events are on probation. That means that if they don't get at least 3 competitors on average over the first 4 weeks, they will be removed (and don't rely on Mike and me to do them every week). So if you like those events, make sure you (and others) do them every week. This is a list of all the unofficial events:

2x2x2 Blindfolded
6x6x6 Blindfolded
7x7x7 Blindfolded
3x3x3 Match the scramble
4x4x4 Fewest Moves
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay
Snake
All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used.

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I am assuming that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* hasn't changed either, but just so you know: The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. (2.5 hours for 4x4x4 Fewest Moves)
For Match the scramble you can use a glas (or other construction) so you can easily look at all sides of the cube. You perform the scramble on (solved) cube 1, can use 15 seconds inspection time and the goal is to turn a solved cube into cube 1
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *B D' B' D' R F' U2 B2 D B' U2 F2 U B U F R' D' F D' B2 R2 U F2 D2
*2. *U' F R D2 R' F' R' B' R U' L D2 L2 D' R2 U R D' R2 F2 R' F' D R2 D2
*3. *D F2 R2 D' R2 F D F' D R' B2 R' D' L2 D R2 B2 L2 F' L D2 B R U' L
*4. *L D' R2 U2 R' U' R F R2 U B U' L' F2 U2 B2 R' U2 B D2 B R2 U L U'
*5. *B D' B' L F' U2 F' D' F' D' R' F2 U2 B2 D2 F' D2 F U2 L2 B2 L D2 B2 D

*3x3x3*
*1. *F2 U' F2 U' F2 U R2 D2 L2 D' R B D2 F' R2 U F L2 B F' D' (21f)
*2. *R' F2 L' U2 R' U2 R F2 R F2 R F' R D U' F U2 R2 B R D (21f)
*3. *F2 D2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 R' D U' L2 R' F U' L' D2 R2 U (21f)
*4. *L2 F2 D' F2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 D F2 R F' R D' B (21f)
*5. *F2 U' L2 B2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U L' F2 L2 F' R' B' R' D L2 (21f)

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw' L2 Rw2 R2 D Uw B L2 D Uw L2 R2 D' U L Rw' R' Uw' Fw' Rw2 U2 R Uw Rw2 B2 F Uw2 Fw2 R2 Fw L' B L2 Fw' Rw D' Uw' L' D R'
*2. *L R' Fw2 F2 Uw' B' R' Uw Rw' B2 F' U Rw' F L2 Rw R' D Fw' L' Rw2 U' L2 Fw' L' Rw R2 Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw B D Uw U2 L2 Rw R' D2 Rw'
*3. *D' Fw L2 Rw' R' B F' Uw U2 Rw Fw2 F' Rw B' L' Rw2 R' D2 B L2 Uw' R2 B' Fw' F2 Rw' B2 F2 Uw L2 D2 Rw F U Rw Fw2 L2 U' R' F2
*4. *B' R' F2 R Fw L B' F2 R Uw U L Rw Fw2 F L R F Uw2 U' B Fw' F2 L2 B' Fw2 F' Rw' D' U Rw' B Fw' Rw2 R U2 F' D U B'
*5. *Fw L2 Rw2 R2 F D Uw2 U2 R' B' Fw2 F' U2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw U' Rw' Fw' Rw' F2 D U Rw' Uw2 U2 L Rw R2 Uw' L2 Rw2 R' D' L2 R' U Rw' F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *R U2 B2 Fw2 L' Bw' Uw2 B2 L Lw2 Dw' U B' Fw F2 Rw' R' Bw Rw' D R2 Bw F' R2 Uw' Lw' R' D' B2 F2 D' U2 L Lw2 Rw2 R2 D2 L' Lw2 Fw Dw' B2 Dw2 U2 B Bw2 R' D2 Bw Rw2 D Dw2 Bw2 Lw' R2 D2 Rw' D' Rw R2
*2. *Uw2 L Rw2 B2 Bw L U' Bw' L2 F L R' Dw Rw' R2 B' Bw' Fw F U F D Uw R' D L2 B Fw2 F R' Dw2 L Uw Fw2 Rw' Dw Uw' Fw Dw' Uw2 L2 R2 Bw' Fw' F2 Rw2 R2 Dw Uw2 B' L' Bw' L' Lw2 Rw' R' B Bw L2 R'
*3. *D' B2 D2 Uw2 Fw' F Rw Fw2 U2 L' Bw2 Uw2 Bw R2 Uw' Bw R' B' L' Fw2 Lw F R Fw2 F R Uw2 F' D' Uw Lw F Rw' R' Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw' Dw2 Lw' Rw' R Uw2 Bw' Fw2 R2 B Bw Fw F2 Uw' B F2 Lw U' Lw' D Uw2 B Bw2
*4. *U Fw2 Rw2 R U' B Bw Fw Uw' Lw' B2 Dw' R' Bw Dw' U2 L' Lw Rw2 R' F' R2 Uw2 L' B2 F Uw' B Dw' Uw' Lw2 R Uw R' B' L' Bw' Fw2 F Dw Fw' Rw Uw2 Fw' U2 Rw' R Dw2 B D' Dw' Uw U' R' Dw' F' Rw2 Uw2 B' L2
*5. *B Fw Lw2 Fw D2 Bw2 Fw' Uw' U2 L Uw Bw D U' Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw Dw' Uw' F' Lw' Rw' R' Dw' Fw Rw2 Dw2 U2 L' B2 Bw F' Lw U2 L Rw2 Bw2 R' B L2 B' Dw' R' Fw Lw F' L' U' Bw' Fw F2 L B2 F' Dw' L2 Lw Rw F

*6x6x6*
*1. *B 2B2 2F2 L2 R U' 2B' D B' 2F2 D 2D2 3U2 2U 2F' R2 B2 2L2 2R R' U 3F 2F2 2L' 2U B2 2B2 3F F' 2L F U' 2R' 2F 3U' F' 3R' 2R2 R2 2B' L' D' U 3R' 2D 3R' 3F D L' 2F2 3U' 2B' 2F' 3U 2L2 3F' U' 2R R' 3F' R2 2U 2B' F2 L 2L 3R 2R2 R 3U2 R2 2B D2 2U' B 2F2 F 2L U' 2B'
*2. *2D' 3U2 2R2 2D 2U2 U' B2 2B' 3F' 2F2 3U' 3R 2B F' L 2L 2R' R D2 3U 3R' 2B' 2L' 3F L 2B L2 2D2 F' 3R2 R2 B 2U' B2 D' 2U' 3R2 3F U 2F2 L' F2 U 2L2 F2 3R2 R2 2B2 3F D' 3U' B2 D R' F' L2 R2 D B2 3R' 2R' 3F2 2F' 2U 2F R2 3F 2F2 2R2 3F2 2F2 2U' U 2L 3F2 L2 2L' R2 2D' 3U'
*3. *B2 3F 2F2 F 2U' B' 3U' L' 2R2 2F' 2L' R2 U 2B2 2F2 3R 2R R' 3F' 2R F2 2D 2F2 R 2D2 R 2D2 B 2F F' 3R' 3F2 F2 2U2 B2 3F 2F F2 2L2 3U' 2L' 3R' R' D' 2D' 3U 2U' U 2B U' 3R' 3U' 2F2 3R2 2R 3F 2F2 L' 3R' 2F L2 D' U' 3R 2D2 2F' 2D2 3U' 2B' 2L U 2F 2U2 R2 2B2 3F2 2F F R' 3F2
*4. *R2 2U' L 2R2 U' B' 2B2 2F F U2 3F' 2L R D 2R' 2B R 2F2 2L 2R 2U2 B2 2D2 2U' 2F' 3U 2F F 3R U2 L 3F2 3U 2B 3F2 U2 B' D' 2R' 3F 3U2 2F 2U2 2B' U' F 2L2 3R' 3U 2U2 B' D' U2 2L' R' 3U 2F F' U B 3F' F2 U2 B' 2F2 L' 2L2 3R' 2R2 3U2 2B U' 3F2 2R 2F' D 2L2 2U U 3F
*5. *2R' U2 3F2 2R 3F' 2R2 2B2 F 3U' F' R B L 2F' 2D2 R 2D' 3U2 3F 3R' R 2U' U 3R2 2B2 2F 2D2 2L' 3F2 2D2 R' 2D' 3U' 3F 3U2 B 2B2 2L 3U2 B' 2B2 F2 2D 2R2 B F2 D 2F2 F2 L 2U2 L' R' 3F' 2U 3R2 F' 2R R' 2F' 2R' 2B 3F' 2F2 2D' 3U' 3F2 F2 3R2 D F2 2L 2B 2F' 2L2 3R 3U2 R' B' 2L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *R 2U' U2 L' 2L' 3L 3R' 2R' R 3D2 3L F' 3U' 2B 2U 3F 3R' D 2D2 3D 2U L' 2L 3L' 3R 2R' R2 3U2 2U 3F' 2D2 2B2 2L2 2B' 2D' 2U' 3R2 3U' 2L 3R2 2B 3B' R D 3U2 2L2 2B 2D' 2U2 B2 2B 3F2 R2 3F2 2D' F 2U 2L' 2R B' 2U B 2B U' 2B2 2L' 3D2 3L' 2D2 L' B 2B 3B' F2 L 2F F' R 2U 2L2 2R 2D' 3D 2F 2R 3F F2 2L2 R' 3B 2D2 U' 3L' 3R' R 3U' L2 B2 2D' F'
*2. *D' 3D 3F' 3U' 2U B' F2 L 3B 2U2 L2 3B 3F' R 2B2 3U' 2L' 3R' R U' L' 3R 2B' 3L2 R' U' F2 L 3L' 3R2 2D2 3U' 3B2 L' 2L' 3D U2 B' 3D2 L 2L2 D2 3D' 3U U2 3L 3R 2B2 F D 3L2 3R' 2R2 R' 2B2 3D2 3R2 D 2U U' B2 F 2R2 B' F' L 2L 3L' 2R R2 D' U F' 2D2 3U 2R' D' 2D' 3D2 3U2 2U2 U2 3L' 2R2 F' 3L2 3R2 2D2 3D' R2 B2 R' B 2B2 3B2 2F' 3R' D 2U' 2B
*3. *3F' D 3D U2 2B' 2U2 L 3F' 3L R' D 3B2 2F 2D 2U' 2F 3D 2U 3R' 3F' 2F2 F2 D' 2U' 3L' 2R' 3D 3U2 3F' U 2F2 3R B2 2B 2F 3R2 3F D' 2D 3D2 3U' U B' 2L 2D B F2 3R' 3F 3L' B2 3B' 2L D B2 2D B' 2U L' 2F 3L 2U' R 3U2 2U2 3B F2 3U' 3F' D 3D 3F' 2L2 2R 2B D' 3F2 2R U' 2R2 B2 3D 3F' D 3U' L 2L2 3L' 3R' B' 2L2 3D' L 3D 3L2 2D 3D L2 2L2 3R
*4. *3R2 D2 L' 3B U 3R2 2R' R2 3B' F2 2L 3F2 L2 3U2 2R B 3B2 2F2 L 3R 2R2 2U' R' 2D' 2U' 2B2 2F' F 3L' 3R2 2D 2R' F' R2 2D2 2L' 2B' 3L' D' 3F' 3L2 3D2 2L2 2B' 3B 2F2 F2 D 3D B L' 2L 3D' 3U' U2 R2 U 2F' 3R' 3U' B 2R2 F2 2R 3F 2R' 3D' 2B 3R2 3U2 2U' R D 3B2 2U R' B2 3B R' 2B2 3B 2F2 F' 2R 3U 3R' D2 3L2 2U 3B2 3F' 2L' 3F2 L2 3F R 3U2 U' 3L 2F2
*5. *L' 2R D 2D' U 3B2 2U 3L 2B 2D' 3U2 U' B 3F 2F' U 3F' R D' 3D L' B' U 3R2 2F L2 2B 2L' 3B' 2L2 2F' L' 3F' L2 3L' 3R2 2R2 B' D' R 3F' U' 2L2 U' F' 3L 2B' F D2 L' R' 3D 3F' 3D 2L 3U2 3L2 3R2 2R 3F 2U2 2L2 3F' U' B 3B2 3R' 3F' 2D 2R U L B2 2B' 3B 2F F2 2L' R2 B2 2B' 2F2 3R 2R 2D2 2B2 2R' 2U2 R 2F' D' 2L' 3L' D 2U2 2L 3R F' 3R' R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' D B' U' R' D2 L D F' R' U' B' R' B U' F2 D2 F U F' R' B2 L' B2 L'
*2. *D' B' U L B' U' R' F' U B2 D L' B D' R2 F' D B' L' F R2 B2 D L' U2
*3. *B R' U L' F R2 D' L' F2 D L2 F2 D F R F' D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D R2 U F2 R' F2 L2 D' R2 D' L' B L' B' U (21f)
*2. *L B2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 R F2 U2 R2 F D' U2 B D F' D2 U L2 F (21f)
*3. *D2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 B D2 F2 L' F U B' F L2 U F2 R (21f)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F D' U' R' B2 F' R2 D' Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw R B' U2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 Uw U2 L' Rw2 R2 D2 R' D2 Uw U Fw' Uw' B2 Rw2 Fw F2 L2 Rw' R U
*2. *U F D' Rw' Uw2 B D2 Uw' Rw' R' B' L' B2 Fw F' L2 Uw' R' Uw U Rw2 B' Fw F L R2 B L2 U' B' Fw2 F2 D Fw U' Rw' R' F2 Uw2 L'
*3. *L F R2 Uw' Rw2 D' Fw' L2 U' F D2 Uw' B2 Fw F2 D Rw' Fw Uw F L' Rw B2 Fw2 Rw D' Uw' U' Fw' R' B U' Rw R' B Uw' Fw' U2 Rw Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 B' Bw Fw F2 D2 Dw' Uw L2 F Uw' U2 Lw2 Fw2 U2 F D' Dw Uw2 U' L F2 D Lw2 Fw2 U2 B Rw' U' Bw F Rw2 D Uw' L Lw2 Rw' R Bw' L' Lw Rw R Fw2 L B Bw2 F' Dw2 Lw F' D' B2 F Dw' Lw' Dw2 Bw2 U' B'
*2. *D Lw Rw R' D U2 Fw' Lw' R D2 Dw' B2 D' Bw L2 Lw2 R B R2 B2 L Bw D L2 D2 B' Fw Dw B' Bw2 Fw F2 Rw' U2 Rw' U' L Lw B2 Bw' Fw F' Uw2 Bw' Lw2 Fw' Uw' U2 B D2 Rw Fw R D' Dw2 Uw U2 Lw' F2 L'
*3. *Dw Fw Lw Rw2 R' Dw Bw Fw' L' Bw F' Rw B2 Bw2 F Dw U B2 F Dw' Uw' Lw' Fw2 F' R2 Bw D' U' B Bw F Dw2 B2 F' Uw' Lw2 Rw B' Bw2 L2 Bw U' Lw' D' Uw2 Bw Fw R' Fw D' Dw U2 B2 Bw' Fw' L' R D' U Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *2F F' D' B2 2B' 3U' 3R R 2D' B2 2U' 2F D' 2U2 U' L 3R' U' 2B2 2D' 2L F L 2B R2 D' U2 2B2 2R2 B' 3F2 L2 3F R2 3U R2 D' L2 D 3R' F D 2D' 3U' U2 B 2B F L' R' 2D2 R2 3U' 3R 2U2 B' 2R' 3F2 2U 3F2 3U2 3F2 2D' U2 2R' 2F2 F' L R2 3F' U2 B2 2B' 3F2 L 2U2 2R2 3F' 2U U'
*2. *U' 3F F' L 2R 2U2 2B' L2 2R2 3U' 2F 3R' 3U' 3F L 2R2 R2 F2 3R' D U' 2B' 3F F U L2 R U2 B' F' U2 3F' 3R R' 2F 2L' U' B2 2B D2 2B 3F 2F 2L R2 2U2 2L' U' 2L' 2D' U B2 2B' D2 2U' B U' 2R 2D2 L2 3U2 2B' L D 2B2 R' D 2B2 3F F2 L' R2 U' B 2D R2 3F2 3R' 3F' 3U
*3. *2L2 U' F 2D2 U2 3F' U2 R' 2F' 3U 2U 2F 2D2 2U' U' B L 2L B' 2F' 3U B' 2F2 3R 3U 2L2 3F R2 U2 2R2 R' 2D' R' 2B2 3F2 2F' 3R 2U2 3R U F2 2D' 2F 2U 2L F L 3F2 2U2 2R' D 2D' 3U2 2U U2 2F' D2 L' 2L' 3F 2F 2U 2B2 3R 2B2 2R2 B' 2B' 3F2 2F F2 3R' 2U' L' 2B2 2F2 D2 R 3F2 2F'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded* You don't have to do all 3 scrambles!
*1. *3F 2R' B 3R2 2U' R2 2B D 3U' U B' 2R2 R2 D 3D2 3U2 2U U' 2B' 2U' 2R' 3B U' 2F2 D2 2L2 3F2 2L 3L2 2D2 2U2 3F2 F' D 3D2 2U U2 B 2D2 2B2 3F D' 3D' 3R 2B2 U 2L2 2U' 3L2 3F 2F2 2R 3B L 2L2 D2 2U 2L 2R R' 3U 2F 2R' 2U2 B 3R' 2U2 L2 3U2 L' 2F 2L2 U2 L 2R' B 3R' U F 2R2 3U 3F 2D2 F' 3D 2L2 3L' 2F 3D R 3B' 3F 3D2 3U 2U 3B2 3D' 2L2 D2 2U'
*2. *3F F2 R' D' 3D 3F R2 3D' 3F2 L2 3L 3F 2F L2 3R 2R2 R2 2D 3U' L 2R' B 2B2 2R B2 2B2 3U 2U2 2B' 3F2 2F2 F 2D' 3R2 D' 3R D' R2 B2 2B2 2F2 F' 3R 2R 3F 2U2 2F' D' 2D 2L2 2R' 3U2 2B 3U' 3F' 2D2 F 3R2 R' 2B2 D2 R' 2B2 3D B 2D 3B' 3U2 2L D2 B R 2B 3U' 3F' 3L' R 2U2 3L R' 3F2 2L 2B 3F2 L 3B2 2R2 2D 3D' 3R' 3D R2 B' F 2U' 3F F' 3U2 L2 F'
*3. *3D 2L' 3L2 R' 3F 2D 3D2 L' 3R' 2R2 U 3R2 2F2 D U' 2F' 2R R 3U' U' 3B' 2R 2D' 2U' 2B' 3F2 2D2 3D' 3U 2L D' 3F2 2U' 2L' 3F' R U' 3B2 U' B F2 3R' 3U' 3F' F2 3U 2F F2 L' 2F' 3R' B2 D2 3D' U2 2B 3F2 R2 3F F2 3U2 L2 2F' L' 2L D 2D 2L' 3L 2R' F 3R 2B' F U R2 3D2 B 2B' 2F F 3D U R' 3D2 2L 2B 3R' 2B 3B 3F 2F F L D2 3F 3R 2U' 3F' 2F2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 L' R2 U2 R B2 R2 F2 R B' D F' U R2 B' R2 D' F' U2 F R (21f)
*2. *F2 L' F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R B2 R' B R' F U2 F' D' L' R D2 F2 R2 (21f)
*3. *L2 R2 U B2 D R2 D' R2 U2 L2 U' L' D' F' R D L2 R' D' B2 U (21f)
*4. *F2 R' B2 F2 D2 L D2 F2 L U2 L D B2 D2 F R' D' F L2 D F (21f)
*5. *L R U2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 L' D2 U' F R2 B' D2 B' F2 D R2 (19f)
*6. *R D2 L B2 R' U2 L' U2 B2 D2 R2 D R F D U2 B U F' L' F (21f)
*7. *U2 F2 L2 U2 B L2 U2 B' L2 F' R F' L2 B2 D R B' F' D' R' B (21f)
*8. *D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U' L2 D L' F D F' U2 B' R2 U R' U2 (21f)
*9. *L' U2 B2 D2 L' F2 U2 R' B2 R' U2 F L2 B' D' R' B U L' F' U2 (21f)
*10. *B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' R2 F2 R2 F' L' D' R2 B2 R B2 F D (21f)
*11. *B2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U B2 D B2 F2 U2 B R D U2 L D U B' D R (21f)
*12. *B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 U' R2 D L2 B2 F' L2 B U2 B U F2 L B' U (21f)
*13. *D' F2 U' B2 D2 L2 D F2 U B2 U F2 L2 R U' R D2 R' B U' F' (21f)
*14. *U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F2 U R2 U' R B' L D' B' R' D2 F D' L2 (21f)
*15. *B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 R' F2 L' D2 R F2 D' U F' U2 L B F2 D' F' L' (21f)

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D2 B2 R2 B U2 B2 R2 F L2 B R' D L F U L2 D' F' R B2 (21f)
*2. *U2 R2 U L2 B2 U' L2 F2 D B2 F2 U2 B D2 F2 L' F U B2 D B' (21f)
*3. *R2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 L2 R' F2 D2 U2 F R2 U R B' L2 U F L' F (21f)
*4. *R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U2 F2 U L2 B L' F R U L' F' U L' B2 R' (21f)
*5. *D2 F2 L D2 L2 R U2 L' D2 F2 L2 F R B' D U2 R F2 U2 L F (21f)

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 F2 L D B' U B' R' D' L2 U R' (21f)
*2. *R2 D R2 D F2 L2 U2 F2 D' U2 L2 F' L F2 U F2 L U2 L2 R D (21f)
*3. *L2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 R2 D2 U' L' B2 U L2 R D2 U2 B (21f)
*4. *R2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 D' F2 L2 R2 F D' R2 B U R' U2 F L2 R U2 (21f)
*5. *B2 U' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U2 F' D' B' L2 R D L D2 U' F D (21f)

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D' L2 D' F2 L2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B F' U R' B2 U R2 B2 D (20f)
*2. *F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F D2 B' U2 B L2 F U' F2 D B L' U2 L B R' (21f)
*3. *D2 B2 D2 L U2 B2 L U2 R B2 R U' F D B2 F' L' B2 R2 U' R' (21f)
*4. *D R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 D2 B U' F U2 R' B' L D U F' R' (21f)
*5. *R2 B2 R F2 R' B2 D2 L R F2 U2 F L2 U2 B' R D' U' L B R2 (21f)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 L2 F2 D2 F R2 B L2 F U2 L' B D' L R B2 D' R2 F' R' (20f)

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves* Only experimental so if you want this to become regular, start submitting your solutions
*1. *Uw U B F2 L' F2 U' B L Rw' B' Fw L' Rw R' B2 Fw2 F L' D B' Fw F L Rw2 U2 Fw2 F' R Uw' U B2 Uw2 F' Rw B D' Fw2 L2 Rw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *L2 F' D R F' U' F L' B R' U B' U2 B2 R' F2 U' F2 R B2 U' B2 U B' L
*3. *L2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 F' R2 F2 U2 R B L' B2 L F L U' F' D2 R' (21f)
*4. *Fw2 D' U' F2 D2 Uw Rw D' L2 Rw' Fw' F' L2 Rw2 B' Fw' F Uw L Rw2 R B' Fw' L D' Uw' U' Rw' R' D' Uw' U L' U F' U Fw U2 B Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *L2 B2 U R' D2 B2 D L2 U2 F2 R B D L' F2 D' F' U2 R' D2 L' F2 D2 F D
*3. *U2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 R F2 D R D2 B' F2 D2 L2 F2 L D R' (21f)
*4. *Uw' F2 D2 U B2 Fw' F2 D2 Uw2 U' Rw R2 B2 R' B' Fw2 D' Rw2 R Fw F2 L' Rw2 R2 F D2 L B D' B' Rw R2 B2 U2 R' B2 Fw Rw' D2 Rw2
*5. *D' Dw2 Fw2 Dw' Bw R' D' R2 Bw' Dw' U2 Bw' Rw' D' Rw2 R' Bw F2 Rw B2 Bw2 F Lw2 Rw2 R' Fw' F L2 Uw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 R2 D Dw Uw2 U2 L2 R2 D2 L2 Dw2 Rw Fw2 R' B2 Bw2 Dw B Rw2 Bw' Dw Lw2 D L Fw' Rw D' Dw Fw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 Relay*
*2. *D' F' U F2 R' B' U F U2 R2 U2 R' B' U' L D R2 B D B L B U2 B D
*3. *F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 R' D2 R' F2 L2 D2 R' D2 B' U B D' B2 U2 L' R (21f)
*4. *F' Rw' B2 L Rw' R F' L R Uw Rw2 Uw' Fw2 D' Uw' U Fw' L R Fw R2 Uw Rw' D Uw' U' F D2 U B' Fw' F2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 B' Fw F Uw2 U'
*5. *L' B2 L' Rw U2 Lw F L' Rw' R2 D Bw' Fw F Uw' F Dw2 L2 Lw' Bw Lw Uw' Fw' F' Dw' L2 R' F2 U2 F' U B L2 Lw Rw R' D2 Dw' Uw' U B' L D U2 L2 Rw2 B' Lw2 D2 Lw2 Bw' Rw' Dw' L' F' U2 R' B Uw' L2
*6. *F2 2D 3U2 U 2L' D' B' 3F' 2L R D2 2L 3F L 3F2 2L2 3R D2 L' 3R2 U L 2L' 3R' B F 2R' B' 2B L2 R' F L2 2L2 3R' 2R2 R' D2 R F 2R D 2B2 U2 B' 3R2 3U' 2B' F2 2L2 U 3F2 2R F 2L2 3U2 2U F U 2L' 2D2 U' 2F' L2 2R 2B' L D2 2B' 2R2 R 2B2 3F2 2F2 3R' 2R' R' 3U 2R2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 Relay*
*2. *B' U2 R B' U' F' R D2 B' R' F' D' F' U2 B' R2 D' F D2 F' R B' L' B' D
*3. *F2 U2 F2 D F2 D L2 F2 D B' L R B U2 F2 U L R' D' F U2 (21f)
*4. *Uw' L' Rw Uw' U F U2 R2 D B Fw2 R Fw R' U R2 D' Uw' U2 B R' Fw2 U' L2 Uw Rw D2 L2 F D' L' R Fw2 U B2 L D U2 B F'
*5. *F' Dw' L' B Dw U Lw2 B' Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 U2 L2 Lw' Rw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 R U2 B2 Bw Uw2 U2 B Uw2 Fw F2 Rw' F Dw' U F2 L2 Dw' Uw' U2 B2 D2 L2 R2 Uw' Rw B' Fw L2 Dw2 F' D2 Uw' R D2 U' Lw Dw' Lw Rw' R' Fw Dw'
*6. *2F' U 2B' R2 F' L 2D B 3R R 2U L2 3R 2R' 2F2 L2 R' 2F2 2U' B F2 2D' U 2B2 F D U' B 2B' 3F 2F2 F2 3R D' 3R2 2R' 2U R2 2D 2F' D 2U2 2R' 2B 2R2 F' U L 2L2 3R 2D 2F' R2 D2 B' F2 L2 R 2F 3U' 2F 2U2 2R 2F 3U 2L2 2R2 R2 B2 F 2D2 3U2 U' L 3U 2U2 2F' F 3U2 2R
*7. *2F' F2 D2 B 3B 2L 3U 2L' B' 3B2 3L' 3B2 3F U2 F 3L R2 3U 2U' U' 3R 2R' F2 3L' 3B 3F2 F 3D 2B F2 2R2 3D' 3L2 3D' 3L R' D' 3U' 2U' 2L' 2F' 2U2 2L' 3L 3R' R 2D2 R2 3U' 3B 3F' 2U2 2B' R2 F2 3R2 3U' B2 3B' L2 D 2D' 2U' U2 3R 2R' B 3D 3U2 U' 3F D' R 3D2 2F' D2 3L B' 3R' B2 L2 D2 2D' 3D2 3U' U2 3B2 2D 3D2 U' 3B 3R 2F' 2L2 B2 U 3F 2F' L' 2R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Snake* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=-5 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=6 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=-2,d=0 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=-5 / dUdU u=-5,d=-4 / ddUU u=3,d=-2 / UdUd u=6,d=4 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=5 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-1 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=5,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / ddUd
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=1,d=-3 / ddUU u=-2,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=4 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *b u' B L U R' B' U' L' R' B R' L B U' L' B' R' B' R' B R U' R' L' 
*2. *l' r' b' u R' B' R B' U' R L' B R' U' R B' R U L R' B' U R' L R 
*3. *l r' u' U L U L U' B R' B U' R U L U L R U L R' B' L B R' 
*4. *l' r u R' B L B L U' L R B' R' L B L' R U R' U R' B R' B' R' 
*5. *r u B' U' R' L R' U L' B' R' U' R B' U' L U' R L R U' R L' B' R 

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,-3) (3,0) (0,3) (-1,0) (4,2) (6,4) (0,2) (0,2) (4,1) (3,0) (6,5) (2,2) (-2,0) (4,1) (6,0) (-2,0) (6,0)
*2. *(0,6) (0,-3) (4,0) (2,3) (3,0) (0,5) (0,4) (0,3) (0,2) (0,1) (-1,0) (0,5) (6,2) (-4,2) (-4,0) (2,0) (0,2) (6,3)
*3. *(0,6) (0,-3) (-3,5) (-2,0) (3,4) (3,0) (-3,5) (-3,3) (3,1) (-1,5) (3,4) (4,0) (-4,5) (-5,3) (-3,0) (5,0)
*4. *(0,5) (-2,4) (-3,5) (6,3) (3,5) (6,3) (0,1) (-2,0) (3,0) (0,5) (3,0) (4,1) (6,5) (5,4) (6,0) (0,2)
*5. *(0,-1) (-2,-2) (-1,2) (0,1) (6,0) (3,3) (3,0) (-5,2) (0,2) (0,4) (6,3) (6,0) (0,4) (6,2) (6,2) (0,5) (0,1)


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 8, 2009)

3x3x3: *14.13*
13.66, (13.02), 14.16, (15.05), 14.58

3x3x3 OH: *31.44*
32.81, (27.56), 30.35, 31.15, (32.85)

3x3x3 BLD: *2:33.81*
2:33.81, (DNF) [2:46.20, 2 corners rotated], (DNF) [2:18.37, 3 edges wrong]


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 8, 2009)

2:
3:
4:
5:

(I will probably do most of the solves on the weekend.)


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 8, 2009)

2: (6.88) 4.98 4.91 (3.97) 4.72 = 4.87
3: (19.05) 18.64 17.75 (15.27) 18.34 = 18.24 (SD = 0.37  )
3OH: 48.16 (52.74) 47.36 42.48 (31.61) = 46.00
5: 3:00.16 2:56.81 2:58.78 (2:43.40) (3:02.08) = 2:58.58
Megaminx: 3:37.25 (3:18.23)	3:25.50 (3:55.67) 3:33.63
Pyraminx:


----------



## 36duong (Jan 8, 2009)

*2x2x2:*
*10.12* = (15.00), 7.81, 13.50, (6.55), 9.05
hmm, I don't really do 2x2x2, just practising for no particular reason
*3x3x3:*
*22.81* = 21.03, 24.43, 22.97, (18.13), (26.06) 
maybe good maybe bad, fairly mediocre
*4x4x4:*


*Magic:*
*1.45* = (1.53), 1.50, (1.36), 1.50, 1.36
not the best, but still ok
*Master Magic:*
*5.20* = 5.03, (4.38), (6.33), 5.31, 5.27
I'll have to practise harder for an AUR
*Snake*
*21.70* = (35.33), 27.22, 20.93. 16.94, (16.18)
gosh, look at what a lack of practise does, and to think I used to averages in the low 7's
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4:*
*167.04*


----------



## tsaoenator (Jan 8, 2009)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3: 14.31, (15.79), 11.96, (10.07), 14.36 = 13.54 crap
3x3x3: 23.58, 24.78, (27.29), (19.04), 22.89 = 23.75 not bad


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 8, 2009)

*3x3x3:*
(22.39), 19.52, 20.83, (17.61), 20.03 = 20.13
_Decent._

*3x3x3 One-Handed*
52.34, 60.58, (71.72), (45.42), 63.83 = 59.92
_Personal best single solve, yay._

*3x3x3 Match the Scramble:*
(3:17.55), 2:26.17, (2:01.66), 2:10.88, 2:22.20 = 2:19.75
_Personal best average, but that's not good enough._


----------



## erc (Jan 8, 2009)

Square-1: (26.17) 17.64 (17.64) 22.23 23.14 = 21.00
2x2: (4.95) 6.30 (6.92) 5.30 5.89 = 5.83
Pyraminx: (9.55) 6.41 (6.41) 9.11 7.30 = 7.61


----------



## Edam (Jan 8, 2009)

*2x2:* 17.38, 10.33, 17.97, (9.21), (29.16) = *15.23*
*3x3:* 31.91, (33.90), (25.61), 30.21, 30.19 = *30.77*


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Jan 8, 2009)

3x3x3BLD: 37.33, 46.47, DNF(38)
4x4x4BLD: 4:40.53(2:05), DNF(5:12), DNS yet
5x5x5BLD: DNF(10:12), DNF(8:33), 8:49.58 <--- New UWR


----------



## Jude (Jan 8, 2009)

*2x2x2* 5.94, 3.20, 5.84, 8.27, 6.05 = *5.94* --> _Bad, but since I'm still getting used to CLL I expect my times to be like this. The only reason the 3.20 was fast is I recognised quickly for a change -.-_

*3x3x3:* 19.95, 23.02, 23.17, 19.98, 18.34 = *20.98* --> _Hmph  The 2 bad solves in the middle stopped it being sub 20 :\_

*3x3x3 OH:* 31.68, 31.19, 32.95, 30.02, 34.45 = *31.94* --> _Hahahah oh my! My BEST solve was sup 30 :O This is what you get for neglecting an event for weeks on end I guess!_

*3x3x3 BLD:* 2:25.02, DNS, DNS = *2:25.02* --> _This is very good for me, considering how out of practice I am at 3x3x3 BLD, so I kept the first and didn't even start the other 2._

*4x4x4:* 1:26.61, 2:20.11, 1:53.83, 2:03.27, 1:31.92 = *1:49.67* --> _Ahh! Dunno what happened here. The first and last were quite good, and the other 3 were absolutely AWFUL. I consider anything sup 1:40 a bad solve, but here the average is like 10 seconds sup 1:40!!! :S_

*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (50:00), DNF (34:42) , 34:35 (21:14) = *34:35* --> _YEAHHHHHH!!! My biggest cubing achievement so far, by a long way!! More info here. 1st cube was 4 centres, 7 edges, 5 corners off. 2nd cube was completely scrambled, but only because (as I discovered from watching the video I filmed of it) I messed up the r2 parity algorithm.     _


*5x5x5:* 3:49.42, 4:16.254, 3:57.33, 3:54.00, 3:46.91 = *3:53.58* --> _Well, at least I beat last weeks average by more than 10 seconds. I'll keep improving very fast at this if I do a couple of solves a day._

*Pyraminx:* 9.22,14.26, 11.48, 21.05 (BLD), 9.59 = *11.78* --> _I saw the 4th had very easy edges (even though it had quite difficult centres) so I memoed it in 15 seconds and solved BLD. Full time was probably about 35 so maybe it was a new UWR _

*Megaminx:* 3:35.50, 3:57.47, 3:35.40, 3:14.76, 3:07.04 = *3:28.55* --> _Sub 3:30, I'm happy - that was my aim. Beat last weeks average by 2 and a half minutes, I love the improvement on new puzzles! _
I'll edit in the rest when I do them.


----------



## Micael (Jan 8, 2009)

*3x3x3:*
30.22 (37.86) (23.39) 33.83 28.77 = 30.94

*3x3x3 Blindfolded:*
3:11 (1:45) DNF 3:24 (1:46) = 3:11


----------



## Kyle Barry (Jan 8, 2009)

2x2:
3x3:
4x4:
5x5:
3x3 OH:
3x3 BLD:
2-4 Relay:
2-5 Relay:
Magic:
Square 1:


----------



## Kian (Jan 8, 2009)

Kian Barry

2x2:8.58, (7.91), 8.97, 8.80, (11.08) : Average- 8.78
3x3: (23.22), 21.36, 19.78, 20.94, (18.33) : Average- 20.69
4x4: 1:40.67, (1:50.62), 1:49.55, 1:41.88, (1:39.27) : Average- 1:44.03	
5x5: (3:23.29), (2:46.41), 3:07.44, 3:05.86 3:12.25 : Average- 3:08.52
3x3 OH: 50.45, 1:00.52	, (44.67), (1:00.55), 54.67 : Average- 55.21	
3x3 BLD:
2-4 Relay: 2:26.53
2-5 Relay: 5:43.95
Magic:
Square 1:


----------



## PeterV (Jan 9, 2009)

Peter V:

2x2x2: 13.37, (22.69), (12.39), 13.92, 20.34 = *15.88 avg.*
Comment: I blew the second and fifth solves, which were both really nice scrambles.

3x3x3: (43.68), 38.31, (29.36), 34.46, 32.68 = *35.15 avg.*
Comment: Really messed solves 1 & 2. Might've been an o.k. average otherwise.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 9, 2009)

2x2x2: 8.57 6.54 7.76 6.23 10.77 = 7.62
3x3x3: 18.20 16.63 21.21 21.12 21.67 = 20.17
4x4x4: 1:39.90 1:59.64 1:26.09 1:32.86 2:05.45 = 1:44.13
5x5x5: 2:36.80 2:13.73 2:14.57 2:09.10 2:09.13 = 2:12.47
3x3x3_oh: 36.20 51.92 44.51 46.02 DNF = 47.48

The most interesting set of mistakes and pops, I'd say...

And no, I'm not out of retirement yet.


----------



## Faz (Jan 9, 2009)

2x2: 5.16, (3.08), 5.23, (5.69), 4.75 = 5.05 - Bad

3x3: 12.81, (13.27), 12.27, 11.69, (10.58) = 12.26 - Very good , the last one should've been sub 10, i thought the u perm was an f perm, and I took over a second to realise it was a u perm.

Sq-1: (1:02.70), (42.52), 59.20, 52.95, 54.53 = 55.56 - bad.

Megaminx: 1:40.24, 1:37.84, (1:51.91), 1:46.52, (1:27.88) = 1:41.53 I have the 1:27 on camera - see youtube or video gallery.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 9, 2009)

*Clock:* 7.59, (6.50), (9.95), 9.03, 8.58
*avg:* 8.40
*comment:* Oh very funny Arnaud, when are you going to put the real scrambles up? But honestly these scrambles were either lucky or just plain easy. I retried the first to look at what I did, and only one clock was skipped. The second skipped 4 the way I did it, 3rd skipped one(worst solve anyway), 4th skipped one, and 5th skipped 2. so actually only one was technically lucky, but they were just stoopid easy. I really hope I get scrambles like these at Newark...


----------



## oyyq99999 (Jan 9, 2009)

*5x5x5bld* DNF
*4x4x4bld* DNF


----------



## Zava (Jan 9, 2009)

Balázs Bernát
*multi: 5/5* in* 26:39.91*
wanted to videotape a multi, and I thought why not compete at the same time in the weekly comp?  
but I forgot to turn on some lights, so the video is not the best :/
*3x3 oh*: (25.59) (19.98) 20.61 23.96 20.96 ->* 21.84*
the 19, 20, 20 solves were so easy...I haven't practiced OH since...dunno, but this is not my normal average. more to come 
*5x5*: 1:39.52 1:40.00 (1:45.88) 1:44.63 (1:39.41) -> *1:41.38*
nice, now get this-4 seconds in competition  with my friends not too broken-in black v5. the last one had hard centers, but still it was my best. I don't understand this avg, I was horrible in 5x5 the last few days...


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 9, 2009)

Simon Crawford

2x2: 5.11, 5.69, (6.61), 5.03, (3.77) = 5.28
_Not bad at all. Cold hands slowed be down a bit. Last solve was lucky._

3x3: 15.63, 15.14, 15.63, (15.73), (14.27) = 15.47
_Bad. Only one sub-15  Can't fault my consistency though, with two 15.63s to boot._

4x4: 1:21.77 OP, 1:10.89, (1:07.58), 1:11.95 P, (1:22.95 P) = 1:14.87
_Incredibly good. My lookahead was awesome on the middle 3 solves, with redux in around 40 secs._

Sq-1: 49.03 P, 42.07 P, 47.45 P, (52.58 P), (33.28) = 46.18
_Awesome!  Everytime I do a session, I seem to improve. Almost sub NR, and a PB single._


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 10, 2009)

*2:* 4.61 (5.72) (3.03) 4.36 4.80 = *4.59*
Sub-5!

*3:* (14.38) 17.47 (18.55) 15.93 17.50 = *16.97*
Suck

*4:* 1:26.28O 1:32.97OP (1:39.05P) (1:22.50O) 1:33.52O = *1:30.92*
I suck at 4x4 now... and what's with these parities?

*5:* (2:06.36) 2:09.90 (2:42.05) 2:10.09 2:10.61 = *2:10.23*
At least it's consistent?

*7:* 7:35.06 (8:30.75) 7:56.03 8:00.16 (7:07.47) = *7:50.42*
The fourth solve had two POPs... one of which went behind a cupboard. So close...

*3BLD:* DNF (2:11.02) DNF (3:10.36) DNF (3:17.34) = *DNF*
First I forgot, second I forgot, third had a bad memo and I didn't reverse the setup right on the 2nd to last edge cycle. 3OP

*3OH:* (27.96) 27.81 (23.56) 26.09 25.03 = *26.31*
Sub-30 constant! Sub-28, too! Finally

*Sq-1:* 34.36 (23.50) 27.25 25.11 (40.33) = *28.91*
Finally... a sub-30 avg of 5.


----------



## Odin (Jan 10, 2009)

3x3x3 (2 hand speed solve) Average : 50.34 seconds

1. 51.9351927
2. {45.8645861} 
3. {53.0853079} 
4. 50.7450735 
5. 48.3559436

Not to shabby!the scrambles were not hard at all!


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 10, 2009)

Odin said:


> 3x3x3 (2 hand speed solve) Average : 50.34 seconds
> 
> 1. 51.9351927
> 2. {45.8645861}
> ...



Whoa... what timer do you use?


----------



## guusrs (Jan 10, 2009)

FMC: D F' R2 D B L' D B U L2 U' F U B' U' F' L2 B' U2 B U' L2 B L B' U' B' U' B U (30)
explanation: 
2x2x3: D F' R2 D B L' D B U L2 . B' (11)
all but 3 corners: U' L2 B' U2 B U' L2 B L B' U' B' U' B U (26)
at dot insert U' F U B' U' F' U B, 4 moves cancel 
Anyone to break the 30-moves barrier with this scramble?
Gus


----------



## Koen (Jan 10, 2009)

*Clock:* 11.29 (7.66) (12.32) 11.39 11.12
*Average:* 11.27
Urgh, my first 5 solves in 2009 lol.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 11, 2009)

5x5 speed
(6:39.82) 6:08.40 6:19.90 6:11.32 (5:41.75) 
Avg. 5: 6:12.24	3 of 5: 6:13.21
The first 4 were using AVG, the last one was using the method I originally used.
My method is to solve one whole tridge at a time by setting up the pieces in M layer, then something like r l2 to make the tridge, get it out of the way, repeat ~6 times, the finish with AVG. I think it might just be a simple version of the bigcubes method. I should probably set up for the next tridge rather than wasting moves fixing the M layers.


----------



## byu (Jan 11, 2009)

*3x3x3*
39.40, 38.30, 46.36, 40.06, 42.88 = 41.40
Comment: I didn't get a sub-30 as I had hoped, but I have a new record for average of 5 - 41.40.

*4x4x4*
4:47.71, 3:46.65, Not Done Yet, Not Done Yet, Not Done Yet
Comment: 3:46.65 is personal best. I'm about to do the other three.

*Magic*
6.69, 6.11, 6.05, 6.15, 5.15 = 6.03
Comment: First time actually timing myself on the Magic.


----------



## Mirek (Jan 11, 2009)

FMC
U2 F U' R' L2 D2 R' D F' L' F U' L' U' R' U L2 U' R L2 B2 F' D F' D' F2 B2 U2 (28)
Breakup:
2x2x3: U2 F U' R' L2 D2 R' D (8)
F' L' F U' L' *U' L2 U2 
solve edges: U2 B2 (F' D F' D' F2) B2 U2
sove corners at *: L2 U' R' U L2 U' R U 
Only after one hour was over I realized that I can do both the edges and the corners together nicely without insertions:
U2 F U' R' L2 D2 R' D _ F' L' F U' L' U' L2 U2 _U' F2 (F' U F L2 F' U' F L2) F2 U (26)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 11, 2009)

3x3: (22.42) (16.82) 19.06 18.90 21.62 = 19.86 AVG
comment: yay, my 6th sub-20 average!

3x3OH: 46.18 (55.78) (40.58) 46.82, 46.34 = 46.45 AVG
comment: ah well, it's ok i guess, could have been some sub-40's...

2x2: (8.02) (5.14) 7.54 6.58 7.86 = 7.33 AVG
comment: pretty nice, sub-7.5 average.

4x4: 1:32.00 1:29.90 (1:24.28) (1:41.72) 1:24.82 = 1:28.90 AVG
comment: could have been better, but whatever, sub-90

5x5: 2:21.46 2:23.10 (2:35.28) (2:16.00) 2:28.54 = 2:24.37 AVG
comment: great! 2nd best average!

2x2BLD: 30.50 DNS DNS = 30.50
comment: didn't feel like doing anymore: happy with 30.50

Megaminx: (2:46.36) 2:24.90 2:28.90 2:34.90 (2:05.06)
comment: great! PB average and single!

2+3+4: 2:05.38
comment: okay, was aiming for sub-2, but whatever.

2+3+4+5: 4:18.34
comment: yay! sub 4 1/2!

2+3+4+5+6: 10:54.00
comment: bleh... crap, should have been sub-10, but v-6 kept popping

6x6: (5:49.90) 5:22.10 5:18.64 5:23.36 (4:56.90) = 5:21.37 AVG
comment: yay! PB average and 2nd sub-5 single!

7x7: 7:56.64 (9:50.28) 8:23.72 8:39.00 (7:40.68) = 8:19.79 AVG
comment: PB average and single, but 9:50.28 should have been better. to see how the 7:40.68 ended up: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8605

3x3BLD: 4:34.28 DNF(5:48.28) DNF(6:48.18) = 4:34.28
comment: WOO-HOO! that was really nice! both DNF's i forgot the last part of the EP... FIRST sub-5!


----------



## Odin (Jan 11, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3x3 (2 hand speed solve) Average : 50.34 seconds
> ...



Cube mania. My user name is Odin. Whats wrong with that?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 11, 2009)

The ridiculous precision of the times? I don't think that many decimal places will ever be necessary in cubing. But maybe Harris and Erik need 5 significant figures to separate their averages.


----------



## Odin (Jan 11, 2009)

Ohh that? When you do a average on Cube Mania, before you submit it just highlight your times (including the DNF and +2) and just cut and paste.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 11, 2009)

*3x3x3 multi bld* = 4/6, so 2 "points", in 23:06 minutes
I can never get 6 cubes right ¬¬


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2009)

Pedro said:


> *3x3x3 multi bld* = 4/6, so 2 "points", in 23:06 minutes
> I can never get 6 cubes right ¬¬


... so go for 7! 

Nice try though, Pedro, and nice time.


----------



## joey (Jan 12, 2009)

By that rule... I should be trying 2/2 multi 5x5 bld!


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 12, 2009)

*3x3x3 =* 29.13 (27.52)	35.69	(37.43) 31.52 = *32.11*
comment = quite a good average for my standards, actually it's a PB

*4x4x4 =* (3:55.46), 3:17.83, 3:01.41, 3:09.41, (2:50.94) = *3:09.55*
comment = rubbish, first solve with old eastsheen, it's too loose now, rest were with a new rubik's revenge

*3x3x3 BLD =* 5:46.81, DNS, DNS = *5:46.81*
comment - PB by 14 seconds! didn't bother doing the other two. 

*Snake = *6.46, (5.90) 6.68 (7.15) 6.44 = *6.53*
comment - I love the snake.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 12, 2009)

joey said:


> By that rule... I should be trying 2/2 multi 5x5 bld!



 I guess about 6.5 billion people should


----------



## guusrs (Jan 12, 2009)

Mirek said:


> FMC
> U2 F U' R' L2 D2 R' D F' L' F U' L' U' R' U L2 U' R L2 B2 F' D F' D' F2 B2 U2 (28)
> Breakup:
> 2x2x3: U2 F U' R' L2 D2 R' D (8)
> ...



Congratz Mirek, that was an awful solve. Didn't see that 8 move 2x2x3. Especially that "both the edges and the corners together nicely" was nice magic. Should we call that a semi-commutator or a double-commutator?
Gus


----------



## Mirek (Jan 12, 2009)

guusrs said:


> Mirek said:
> 
> 
> > FMC
> ...




(x a b a' b' x' ) is a conjugate of commutator [a,b] by x. Here, x=(U' F2), a=(F' U F), b=L2. If a cube algorithm A permutes n edges and m corners, so does it's any conjugate. No magic, sorry ;-).
Mirek


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 13, 2009)

*3x3x3*
WEB

Statistics for 01-12-2009 19:16:11

Cubes Solved: 5/5
Number of Pops: 0
Average 3/5 : 30.40
Standard Deviation: 2.60
Best Time: 27.35
Worst Time: 34.42
Individual Times:
1.	(34.42)
2.	32.60	
3.	30.12	
4.	28.47	
5.	(27.35)

Better and better as I progressed.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2009)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 12.28, 9.52, 11.52, 12.25, 12.53 = *12.02*
*3x3x3:* 28.00, 25.84, 24.83, 23.72, 29.28 = *26.22*
*4x4x4:* 1:45.61, 2:03.55 (OP), 1:28.93, 1:48.41 (O), 1:50.77 (P) = *1:48.26*
Comment: Wow – a sub-1:30 solve!
*5x5x5:* 2:57.09, 2:41.15, 3:05.09, 2:41.31, 2:39.06 = *2:46.52*
*6x6x6:* 5:21.08 (OP), 5:46.97 (O), 5:40.47 (OP), 5:52.19 (O), 5:23.69 (P) = *5:37.04*
*7x7x7:* 8:56.17, 9:03.97, 7:08.50, 8:11.20, 8:20.09 = *8:29.15*
Comment: The third one was really amazing, and somewhat lucky –quite a few edge pieces already matched and a PLL skip at the end.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 54.08, 54.91, 1:00.86 = *54.08*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:49.63, DNF (2:35.31), DNF (1:59.43) = *1:49.63*
Comment: Nice solve! After that, I just tried to go fast enough to beat it and made mistakes. Off by 3 corners mispermuted on each one.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF (10+, 4:35), 9:50.36 (4:25), DNF (10+, 4:59) = *9:50.36*
Comment: First one was solved, but timer ran out. Third one also had timer run out, but was also off by 6 wings. Very bad.
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF (18:53.07, 9:37), 20:26.31 (10:48), DNF (19:41.23, 11:11) = *20:26.31*
Comment: Bad week for big cubes BLD for me. First was off by 3 wings; third was off by 4 corners misoriented (I twisted them the wrong directions).
*6x6x6 BLD:* DNF (43:12, 18:33), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Off by just 3 outer wings - I recalled two images out of order.  The execution was very slow because I had trouble with a lot of the recall. I was moving really fast, because I finally did the mod where you glue two inside pieces to the core. (I had already done Frank's mod.) It made it SO much easier to do middle slice turns. I really think on a good solve I'm capable of sub-30 now.
*7x7x7 BLD:* DNS yet
*3x3x3 OH:* 59.84, 52.40, 1:01.25, 50.94, 46.78 = *54.39*
*Magic:* 2.36, 2.63, 2.56, 2.80, 2.36 = *2.52*
*Master Magic:* 5.71, 5.72, 4.50, 4.52, 4.02 = *4.91*
*Clock:* 19.65, 30.47, 21.50, 22.41, 20.00 = *21.30*
*MegaMinx:* 3:21.58, 3:20.24, 3:10.45, 3:03.78, 56:03.31 (24.43) = *3:17.42*
Comment: My third successful megaminx BLD! It actually went really fast except that when I got to solving the edges, I couldn’t remember the commutator. I’d guess I spent about 10 minutes remembering how the commutator worked. Oh well, hopefully that will never be a problem again – after figuring it out in the middle of a solve, I think I’ll probably remember it forever now.
*Pyraminx:* 24.05, 20.16, 18.58, 30.40, 21.44 = *21.88*
*Square-1:* 56.28 (P), 35.59, 1:04.06 (P), 52.83, 1:15.46 (P) = *57.72*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*
D2 R2 B L’ D B L’ B’ U L2 U’ B’ L’ B L2 B’ L2 B’ L2 B L B’ F U’ F U2 B’ L’ D2 L U L’ D2 L B U2 F2 L
2x2x2: D2 R2 B L’ D
2x2x3: B L’ B’ U L2 U’
3x cross: B’ L’ B L2 B’ L2 B’
4th pair: L2 B L B’
all but 3 corners: F U’ F U2 B’ . U B U2 F2 L
insert at .: L’ D2 L U L’ D2 L U’
U’ U cancel after insertion.
Comment: Back to reality with this one. It’s okay – I know I can only find a sub-30 solve with some heavy-duty luck. Mirek and Guus: great solves!


----------



## Karthik (Jan 14, 2009)

*Karthik Puthraya*
*3x3: *(16.88), (20.01), 19.69, 17.37, 19.15 = *18.74*


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jan 14, 2009)

Bruce Norskog:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 38 moves*
Comment: No I didn't look at Mike's solve first - very similar.
Solution: D2 R2 B L' D B L' B' U L2 U' L2 B' L' B L B2 L' B' L' B' L' B D L' D' L B' L2 B L2 U L' D L U' L' D'
2x2x2: D2 R2 B L' D
2x2x3: B L' B' U L2 U'
F2L minus 1 slot: L2 B' L' B L B2 L' B'
Edges (and 2 corners): L' B' L' B D L' D' L B' L2 B L
Last 3 corners: L U L' D L U' L' D'

*4x4x4 Fewest Moves: DNF*
Comment: When I finally got my reduction to 3x3x3 done, I only had a few minutes left for the 3x3x3 phase. So I just did a quick CFOP-style solve but messed up the cube and didn't finish in time. My solution would have been 111 twists (108 turns):
U/D centers: L' D' Fw' Rw Dw' L' Dw' L Dw L2 Dw' z (11)
Last 4 centers: R F L Uw' F2 Uw2 F (L' R) Uw2 L Uw2 F2 Uw' F2 Uw (16)
6 edge pairs: R L2 F Rw R U' R' U F' R2 (F B') L2 B Rw' (15)
2 more edge pairs: B' Dw B' D' B Dw' (6)
2 more edge pairs: Rw' U' B L' U B' Rw (7)
Last 2 edge pairs: F D' Bw' U' L F' U L' Bw (9)
Cross: D' F D2 F L' D' (6)
First 2 slots: R' U2 R B' U (B F') U F (9)
Last 2 slots: F U F' U2 B' U' B U' F U F' (11 - 2)
Orient edges: F R U R' U' F' (6 - 2)
Orient corners: F R B R' F' R B' R' (8 - 1)
PLL: R' U' R B2 D L' U L U' L D' B2 U (13 - 1)

By the way, perhaps this might soon become a moot question soon, but are there rules somewhere for the 4x4x4 fewest moves unofficial event?

For instance are you allowed to use 5x5x5 cubes or 3x3x3 cubes? I would like to suggest that using a 5x5x5 be allowed since a 5x5x5 allows you to easily keep track of which face is which. A 3x3x3 cube may be nice to use when working on the 3x3x3 phase of a reduction solve. (In fact, is there any rule that actually prohibits this?)

Also, how do you count the moves in your solution? It seems that other people have assumed that only face layer turns and double-layer turns (where two consecutive layers are turned together, with one of those layers being a face layer) are counted as one turn. I guess this follows from the WCA rules stating "half turn metric" applies, and using the WCA's definition of half turn metric. So I assume that either (L R') or M' (as defined by WCA), for instance, counts as two moves.


----------



## guusrs (Jan 14, 2009)

Mirek said:


> (x a b a' b' x' ) is a conjugate of commutator [a,b] by x. Here, x=(U' F2), a=(F' U F), b=L2. If a cube algorithm A permutes n edges and m corners, so does it's any conjugate. No magic, sorry ;-).
> Mirek



Mirek, 

Thanx for refreshing my group-theory-university lessons from 25-years ago.
But what I think was magic that you noticed to cycle edges and corners together. This kind of freestyling gives powerful solutions. 
So well done

Gus


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2009)

Only the 5 real solves, I did these during the Aachen Open so I didn't have time for 7 warmup solves that week

2x2x2: 11.15 7.25 6.63 10.90 11.46 = 9.77
3x3x3: 26.63 22.81 24.47 28.47 24.40 = 25.17
4x4x4: 1:45.72 1:30.06 1:32.25 1:32.52 1:29.28 = 1:31.61
5x5x5: 2:02.11 2:18.59 2:14.43 2:16.81 2:13.93 = 2:15.06
6x6x6: 6:15.86 5:09.80 4:40.22 4:53.53 9:29.69 = 5:25.40
7x7x7: 6:40.50 7:27.41 7:36.15 7:10.55 6:54.52 = 7:10.83
2x2x2_bf: 1:13.18 1:10.47 DNF = 1:10.47
3x3x3_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3x3_oh: 43.11 42.94 41.69 35.94 50.77 = 42.58
3x3x3_match: 1:35.28 1:29.69 58.80 1:07.47 1:12.31 = 1:16.49
234-Relay: 2:25.61
2345-Relay: 4:48.50
23456-Relay: 9:59.88
234567-Relay: 17:19.55
Magic: 1.71 2.58 2.03 1.72 2.90 = 2.11
Master Magic: 4.15 6.40 4.11 5.08 3.80 = 4.45
Clock: 24.52 14.61 18.34 15.15 15.72 = 16.40
MegaMinx: 3:13.90 3:16.91 3:09.33 3;32.41 3:15.72 = 3:15.51
PyraMinx: DNF 10.78 24.09 16.81 12.53 = 17.81
Square-1: 1:16.94 1:20.71 1;17.50 1:13.65 1:08.46 = 1:16.03

That 5th 6x6x6 solve was just mean. I had a pop and the piece simply disappeared. After about 5 minutes of 5 people searching for it I found it inside someones bag.

Master Magic and Clock were nice


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 14, 2009)

The formatting looks really nice Mats!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 21, 2009)

*Results week 2009-02*

*2x2x2*(14)


 4.59 not_kevin

 4.87 ConnorCuber

 5.05 fazrulz

 5.28 MTGjumper

 5.83 erc

 5.94 Jude

 7.33 trying-to-speedcube...

 7.62 ExoCorsair

 8.78 Kian

 9.77 AvGalen

 10.12 36duong

 12.02 Mike Hughey

 15.23 Edam

 15.88 PeterV


*3x3x3 *(22)


 12.26 fazrulz

 13.54 tsaoenator

 13.98 Sa967St

 15.47 MTGjumper

 16.97 not_kevin

 18.24 ConnorCuber

 18.74 Karthik

 19.86 trying-to-speedcube...

 20.13 Fobo911

 20.18 ExoCorsair

 20.69 Kian

 20.98 Jude

 22.81 36duong

 25.17 AvGalen

 26.22 Mike Hughey

 30.40 IamWEB

 30.77 Edam

 30.94 Micael

 32.11 cookingfat

 35.15 PeterV

 40.78 byu

 50.34 Odin


*4x4x4*(10)


 1:14.87 MTGjumper

 1:28.91 trying-to-speedcube...

 1:30.92 not_kevin

 1:31.61 AvGalen

 1:44.03 Kian

 1:44.13 ExoCorsair

 1:48.26 Mike Hughey

 1:49.67 Jude

 3:09.55 cookingfat

 DNF byu


*5x5x5*(10)


 1:41.38 Zava

 2:10.20 not_kevin

 2:12.48 ExoCorsair

 2:15.06 AvGalen

 2:24.37 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:46.52 Mike Hughey

 2:58.58 ConnorCuber

 3:08.52 Kian

 3:53.58 Jude

 6:13.21 fanwuq


*6x6x6*(3)


 5:21.37 trying-to-speedcube...

 5:26.40 AvGalen

 5:37.04 Mike Hughey


*7x7x7*(4)


 7:10.83 AvGalen

 7:50.42 not_kevin

 8:19.79 trying-to-speedcube...

 8:29.15 Mike Hughey


*3x3 one handed*(12)


 21.84 Zava

 23.75 tsaoenator

 26.31 not_kevin

 30.98 Sa967St

 31.94 Jude

 42.58 AvGalen

 46.00 ConnorCuber

 46.45 trying-to-speedcube...

 47.48 ExoCorsair

 54.39 Mike Hughey

 55.21 Kian

 58.92 Fobo911


*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(3)


 30.50 trying-to-speedcube...

 54.08 Mike Hughey

 1:10.47 AvGalen


*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)


 37.33 Ville Seppänen

 1:49.63 Mike Hughey

 2:25.02 Jude

 2:33.81 Sa967St

 3:11.00 Micael

 4:34.28 trying-to-speedcube...

 5:46.81 cookingfat

 DNF AvGalen

 DNF not_kevin


*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)


 4:40.53 Ville Seppänen

 9:50.36 Mike Hughey

34:35.00 Jude

 DNF oyyq99999


*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)


 8:49.58 Ville Seppänen

20:26.31 Mike Hughey

 DNF oyyq99999


*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)


 DNF Mike Hughey


*3x3 Multi blind*(2)


5/5 Zava

4/6 Pedro


*3x3 Match the scramble*(2)


 1:16.49 AvGalen

 2:19.75 Fobo911


*2-3-4 Relay*(4)


 2:05.38 trying-to-speedcube...

 2:25.61 AvGalen

 2:26.53 Kian

 2:47.04 36duong


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(3)


 4:18.34 trying-to-speedcube...

 4:48.50 AvGalen

 5:43.95 Kian


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(2)


 9:59.88 AvGalen

10:54.00 trying-to-speedcube...


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(1)


17:19.55 AvGalen


*Magic*(2)


 2.11 AvGalen

 2.52 Mike Hughey


*Master Magic*(3)


 4.45 AvGalen

 4.91 Mike Hughey

 5.20 36duong


*Snake*(2)


 6.53 cookingfat

 21.70 36duong


*Clock*(4)


 8.40 Vault312

 11.27 Koen

 16.40 AvGalen

 21.30 Mike Hughey


*Pyraminx*(4)


 7.61 erc

 10.95 Jude

 17.81 AvGalen

 21.88 Mike Hughey


*Megaminx*(6)


 1:41.53 fazrulz

 2:29.57 trying-to-speedcube...

 3:15.04 AvGalen

 3:17.42 Mike Hughey

 3:28.55 Jude

 3:32.13 ConnorCuber


*Square-1*(6)


 21.00 erc

 28.91 not_kevin

 46.18 MTGjumper

 55.56 fazrulz

 57.72 Mike Hughey

 1:15.54 AvGalen


*3x3x3 fewest moves*(4)


28 Mirek

30 guusrs

38 cuBerBruce

38 Mike Hughey


*4x4x4 fewest moves*(1)


DNF  cuBerBruce




*Contest results*


143 Mike Hughey

138 AvGalen

120 trying-to-speedcube...

102 not_kevin

83 Jude

59 ConnorCuber

57 MTGjumper

56 fazrulz

55 Kian

55 ExoCorsair

47 Sa967St

46 Zava

39 tsaoenator

37 Ville Seppänen

28 erc

28 cuBerBruce

27 Fobo911

26 36duong

24 cookingfat

19 Karthik

18 Micael

18 oyyq99999

14 Mirek

13 Edam

13 guusrs

10 byu

10 IamWEB

9 PeterV

8 Pedro

6 Vault312

6 fanwuq

5 Koen

4 Odin


----------

